# Sex Vent



## shadowofambivalence (May 11, 2011)

Last time i took ambien i was horny for no reason but i was too tired to do anything so i had a sex dream and the same thing kinda happened on ativan. I wonder why men obsess over their penis size? they are worse than women obsessing over their breast size, I blame all the porn, I admit porn is great and all but people take it too seriously sometimes and this includes hentai. I sometimes wish i was a lesbian, but unfortunately I am not sexually attracted to women, although i have had a few girls come on to me i just did not feel it and i sometimes wish i did. I'm glad i have aspergers, because sex with other people is not that big of a deal because mental masturbation and the wild fantasies inside my mind are just more fun, and with this being said I never had an orgasm from having sex with another human, so if i want one i have to do it myself or I will just give the other person an orgasm that they will feel the next day along with the awkward/anxious feeling i left them with.


----------



## Intricate Mystic (Apr 3, 2010)

ficsci said:


> to OP: I don't quite understand, do you want to have an orgasm when your partner f***s your brain out, or does it not matter to you because you're just going to orgasm with a vibrator? Because wouldn't the latter make your partner feel inferior to a machine?


To be honest, it doesn't matter to me because I orgasm separately (usually requiring a vibrator due to taking an SSRI). I guess that might make some partners feel inferior, unless they get aroused by watching me stimulate myself with the vibrator (which has happened). It probably depends on the guy. My ex-husband was into performing oral sex on me... my reaction was usually, "ummmm, yeah, that's nice, but it's lonely up here....can you come back?" I had no problem performing oral sex on him (and apparently had a knack for it), so I don't see why it was so important for him to do it to me. It's my body, so shouldn't I get to choose what I like and don't like sexually? Also, another person I have been involved with is just really masculine and is into pounding away for sex and we haven't discussed him giving me an orgasm yet. He initiates things and it's always a different position each time....no discussion....he just manuvers me into however he's planning to give it to me. I FREAKING LOVE THAT. My INTP ex had to freaking be intellectual about sex....wanted me to read a book about different sex games...lol. God, don't give me a book to read, just throw me on the bed and give it to me! LOL


----------



## Flawed Perfectionist (Jul 10, 2011)

I can kind of relate to the OP. I'm not the biggest fan of receiving oral, I mean it feels but what I really like is intercourse and all the other bodily contact that comes along with it. I also last a long time and raw doggin it is the only way I can get off.


----------



## n2freedom (Jun 2, 2011)

jay_argh said:


> My sex vent:
> 
> When someone's definition of "dominant" = me doing everything while she lays there. Gar. Please use something well-hands, voice, or something... Your hands don't have to be on my dick for me to want you-rub my damn back, hair, face, and say something-doesn't even have to be sexy.





jay_argh said:


> a.k.a. Lazy Lover....I can only imagine that can be very boring. *yawns*
> 
> An aside-
> 
> if you don't need a guy to get off, then why invest the effort (or go along and work with his efforts) when it's so easy at will using a tool?


I think this is where men and some women are different. I don't have to climax during sex to be satisfied with a man's sexual performance. However, that is not to say that I don't enjoy orgasms. I do. Some women have an orgasm much easier than others. Some women can be stimulated to an orgasm inside their vaginas. While others need external stimulation to experience an orgasm. I can experience them both ways. But, inside the vagina only certain positions coupled with rhythm stimulates an orgasm for me and by the time that combination is reach most men have already climaxed themselves. I find men who masturbate are more apt to make me climax.

Also, men jack off by themselves yet we all know it is not the same as ejaculating inside a woman now don't we?


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

n2freedom said:


> I find men who masturbate are more apt to make me climax.


Curious correlation.

Though I do want to point out probably 99% of men masturbate. So is there further analysis for this? Like do you mean men who do it a lot? or......


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Hokahey said:


> Curious correlation.
> 
> *Though I do want to point out probably 99% of men masturbate.* So is there further analysis for this? Like do you mean men who do it a lot? or......


Sorry, but that's pretty funny. I mean, you'd be hard-pressed to find a guy that DOESN'T masturbate.


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

Fizz said:


> Sorry, but that's pretty funny. I mean, you'd be hard-pressed to find a guy that DOESN'T masturbate.


Yeah I know, that's why I'm curious about the quote I quoted.


----------



## ariana20 (Apr 18, 2010)

Fizz said:


> Sorry, but that's pretty funny. I mean, you'd be hard-pressed to find a guy that DOESN'T masturbate.


 90% of men say they masturbate and the other 10% are liars


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

ariana20 said:


> 90% of men say they masturbate and the other 10% are liars


Well I would almost say it's possible for an asexual male to possibly not masturbate.


----------



## ariana20 (Apr 18, 2010)

Hokahey said:


> Well I could almost say it's possible for an asexual male to possibly not masturbate.


well i could just simply point out that i was just posting a joke that's as old as the hills
*sighs* why do people have to take everything so frickin seriously


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

ariana20 said:


> well i could just simply point out that i was just posting a joke that's as old as the hills
> *sighs* why do people have to take everything so frickin seriously


lol, well i knew it was a joke i was just playing "peacemaker" somewhat, because someone else would have come along and said it anyways.

sorry, didn't mean to ruin the joke.  

*silently waits for the response from @n2freedom what she meant by her statement*


----------



## ariana20 (Apr 18, 2010)

Hokahey said:


> lol, well i knew it was a joke i was just playing "peacemaker" somewhat, because someone else would have come along and said it anyways. sorry, didn't mean to ruin the joke.


thank thor for people with a sense of humour :crazy: i thought i was at risk of getting into a 5 page heated debate then about when is a man not a man or something equally as daft and exhausting

*pulls her sleeves back down over her wrists and puts the sharp knife down carefully*


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

ariana20 said:


> **pulls her sleeves back down over her wrists* and puts the sharp knife down carefully*


Nah, leave them up. That's sexy. :wink:


----------



## n2freedom (Jun 2, 2011)

Hokahey said:


> lol, well i knew it was a joke i was just playing "peacemaker" somewhat, because someone else would have come along and said it anyways.
> 
> sorry, didn't mean to ruin the joke.
> 
> *silently waits for the response from @n2freedom what she meant by her statement*


Ooops! My bad. Maybe I should rephrase that to the ones who admit that they masturbate. Most of the men I have been intimate with claim they do not masturbate. Hmmmmmm......I can only go by what they tell me. But, I find the men who openly have admitted that they do masturbate....are not Johnny come quickly just because they start pounding the pussy (instead of nice easy slow tempo). If you know what I mean......


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

n2freedom said:


> Ooops! My bad. Maybe I should rephrase that to the ones who admit that they masturbate. Most of the men I have been intimate with claim they do not masturbate. Hmmmmmm......I can only go by what they tell me. But, I find the men who openly have admitted that they do masturbate....are not Johnny come quickly just because they start pounding the pussy (instead of nice easy slow tempo). If you know what I mean......


Ah, so really it's the one's with much experience masturbating and those who "learn" control through this process. 

I could definitely see that.

That's just weird why a guy wouldn't admit to masturbating if he's sexually active. I've done it right in front of my ex, and then we would have sex sometimes afterwards, I mean you are sharing a bed with this person so /shrug. Seems like it's things they will know or find out.


----------



## SuburbanLurker (Sep 26, 2010)

Hokahey said:


> Ah, so really it's the one's with much experience masturbating and those who "learn" control through this process.
> 
> I could definitely see that.


Some guys think it's a race to the finish line, while others realize that the journey is the most important part. I think understanding how to control oneself alone is paramount to this differentiation during sex.


----------



## 626Stitch (Oct 22, 2010)

> just throw me on the bed and give it to me! LOL


Did you express this to him? I hope he didnt ignore you if you did.


----------



## knittigan (Sep 2, 2011)

My vent: the term "raw dogging" is fucking disgusting and I would not fuck someone who used it non-ironically in front of me.


----------



## ForsakenMe (Aug 30, 2010)

I suppose this thread will do since it DOES have to deal with sexual attraction... Okay. I don't understand ONE thing and it really makes my blood boil. Why is it that men are allowed to just stare, drool over, and even BUY magazines, movies, and so on that features attractive women all day long, but when a woman states she thinks a certain man is hot, WHOA BOY! GET THE CAGE, BOYS, WE GOT A RAGING SLUT ON THE LOOSE!

Case in point: I saw an image of a screenshot of a Facebook photo. It had a relatively overweight guy who's about average in looks, and next to him is this attractive woman who looks like she takes care of her body and herself. I see the comments and one guy wrote, "Finally, a girl who isn't a shallow whore."...

*NOT EVEN TO STOP AND CONSIDERING FOR ONE SECOND THAT THE OVERWEIGHT GUY CHOSE THAT SPECIFIC GIRL, WHO IS VERY ATTRACTIVE IN APPEARANCE, WHEN HE COULD HAVE, OH I DON'T KNOW, FIND AN OVERWEIGHT GIRL WHO EVERYBODY PASSES OVER WHEN IT'S TIME TO ASK SOMEONE TO THE DANCE!*

If ANYBODY is shallow, it's that guy and the rest of the commentors who "praise" the girl for saying yes to him. If she is attracted to him, that's fine! But that comment really riled me up. If you want proof that women are just not allowed to have a fucking sexuality, well you just got it!

:frustrating: Grr!


----------



## Particulate (Sep 21, 2012)

ForsakenMe said:


> I suppose this thread will do since it DOES have to deal with sexual attraction... Okay. I don't understand ONE thing and it really makes my blood boil. Why is it that men are allowed to just stare, drool over, and even BUY magazines, movies, and so on that features attractive women all day long, but when a woman states she thinks a certain man is hot, WHOA BOY! GET THE CAGE, BOYS, WE GOT A RAGING SLUT ON THE LOOSE!
> 
> Case in point: I saw an image of a screenshot of a Facebook photo. It had a relatively overweight guy who's about average in looks, and next to him is this attractive woman who looks like she takes care of her body and herself. I see the comments and one guy wrote, "Finally, a girl who isn't a shallow whore."...
> 
> ...



I encounter the concept of drooling over mates to be equally common from both genders. I won't say that society as a whole is a perfectly equal and intellectual beast... not by a long shot. But in my experience right now EVERYONE is getting more hedonistic and putting less and less effort into hiding it.


----------

